

Hackernews vulnerable to Heartbleed? – Chromebleed Alert - secfirstmd
http://i.imgur.com/biTg9SQ.png

======
bearbin
Hacker news is not vulnerable - it uses CloudFlare which patched before the
public disclosure.

~~~
valarauca1
Validity:

Issued On: 2/25/2013

Expires On: 2/26/2015

As its certification was issued before (well basically) yesterday, it is
vulnerable by MITM attacks from having its CA key lifted from HeartBleed.

